# Adding text to photos in Lightroom



## oneshotBeary (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

I've been asked to add text to some sports photos. Is this possible to do in Lightroom? 

I need to add the names of individual players and them team they play for. 

It's an unusual request but i'd like to try do this although it will probably be time consuming if i have to do it for a lot of photo's! 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 9, 2013)

LR/Mogrify2 should be able to do that.  http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php


----------



## oneshotBeary (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks very much Chris_M thats worked perfectly.... much appreciated!


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 9, 2013)

You're welcome, hope it all goes well...


----------



## streamsaver (Sep 2, 2013)

*? on LR/Mogrify2*

Chris: I'm running Windows 8 64bit 16gb memory. Have LR 4.4, trying 5.0. Downloaded LR/Mogrify2. Get errors from both lightrooms 4.4 and 5.0. Trying again. Will let you know. streamsaver
Are these the add-ons I need to make it work?


VersionHTTPFTPDescriptionImageMagick-6.8.6-9-Q16-x86-dll.exedownloaddownloadWin32 dynamic at 16 bits-per-pixel


ImageMagick-6.8.6-9-Q16-x64-dll.exedownloaddownloadWin64 dynamic at 16 bits-per-pixel


----------



## Chris_M (Sep 3, 2013)

The Win64 (x64) one would be what you need if you're running 64-bit.


----------



## Darcit (Nov 4, 2013)

*install*



Chris_M said:


> You're welcome, hope it all goes well...



Where do you install the preset for text to?


----------



## Chris_M (Nov 6, 2013)

Darcit said:


> Where do you install the preset for text to?


There is an installation guide on their page:
http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php?sec=install


----------

